# Reptapets Australia



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Anyone heard of this company before??

http://www.fishpets.com.au/

Theres a shop near to me thats started stocking there stuff and its cheap! 160W MVBs less than £40 100W MVBs £35, Heatmats with stats built in £20-£30, Heat cables £20-£30. they do cages and i mean big cages with flap to change bulb etc less than £20. I cant remember other prices but they do a range of clamp lamps bulbs etc including strip UV, ceramiv and it all looked pretty good quality. Im going to buy a load of the cages next year as im doing my rep room. The ceramics are also quite compact unlke the exos which are huge. Its meant to be made by the same people who make all the zoo med stuff.

Just after opinions etc of anyone that may have used it. Any results in UV output would also be great. Although I dont think anything will take me away from arcadia lighting for some time


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

I've not used any of their products but looking at the style of heat mats they're the same as the ones im selling at the mo, which are manufactured in china. Suspect that all they're stock comes from there and is branded/packaged with their logo's. Im sure the mats, ceramics, holders etc are very good quality, unsure with regards to MVB's though, might be a case of scouring google for reviews?

The heat mats with built in stats sound interesting, never seen one of those before?


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes they are made in china. I'm lead to believe its the same people that make the zoo med stuff. I'm actually testing the mvb at the moment ill be getting a uv monitor next year to test outputs. I've brought it as a stopgap really until more info is out there about the arcadia mvbs. What's the brand your selling? Any links to he site so I can compare products?


----------



## Lizard_Boy (Mar 1, 2007)

They're labelled 'Agni', I bought them direct from the factory in China (my first go at importing). They only produce heating products like mats and ceramics. I did find one called shanghi luby which supply all sorts in retail packaging but you'd have to buy in massive amounts to get a good price. Chinese lighting factories will produce uvb / mvb lamps for the pet trade, if you have a look on alibaba.com you should find a fair few.
Does it give any indication on your MVB packaging about outputs? Try contacting supplier to see if they have anything they can email to you like a data sheet etc.


----------



## yehuda1983 (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi
I am using Reptapets products in Israel for a few years already.
They are cheaper here than exo-terra but also most of their products are higher quality.
their mates are same as everyone's, simple and nice
same for the ceramic lamps and UVB compact fluorescent
mates with the thermostat are a hit here, they are fantastic !
the mercury vapor are also very good.
Their heat cables are much better than exo-terra, they are identical to the Zoomed ones.

also have a nice product which is the wire cage for lamps.

To be honest i know the people who import Reptapets to Israel, really nice guys.
they have very good service here so thats why i use only them


----------

